# hattrick (ikarion)



## jonny (28. Juni 2006)

guten tag!

mein aliegen betrifft das gute alte hattrick! die fussballmanager-sim. von ikarion aus dem jahre 1995!
zunächst mal allgemein die frage: hat jemand das spiel und kann es auf einem neuen pc mit winXP spielen?!  
ich kriegs einfach nicht zum laufen, nicht mit der windows-emulation, nicht mit der dosbox...vllt mache ich auch irgendwas falsch, ich weiß nur nicht, was...! wenn ich versuche, das spiel mittels dosbox zu installieren komm ich spätestens bei der auswahl der laufwerke nicht weiter, da dort kein laufwerk (ob festplatte oder virtuelle festplatte) nicht akzeptiert wird!  

also, was tun?!  


edit: beim goggeln hab ich entdeckt, dass es dieses spiel legal als amiga version zum download gibt, als adf-dateien..! kann man damit vllt was anfangen...?!


----------



## Goddess (30. Juni 2006)

Du musst die CD in das Laufwerk einlegen, auf das Setup doppelt klicken, und dann warten. Nach einer langen weile startet das Setup, und installiert selbsttätig das Spiel. Wenn Du Sound haben willst, dann solltest Du nach erfolgter Installation das Spiel in "Dos-Box" eintragen, und von da aus starten. Es sollte aber auch komplett ohne Emulatoren klappen.


----------



## jonny (30. Juni 2006)

Goddess am 30.06.2006 19:29 schrieb:
			
		

> Du musst die CD in das Laufwerk einlegen, auf das Setup doppelt klicken, und dann warten. Nach einer langen weile startet das Setup, und installiert selbsttätig das Spiel. Wenn Du Sound haben willst, dann solltest Du nach erfolgter Installation das Spiel in "Dos-Box" eintragen, und von da aus starten. Es sollte aber auch komplett ohne Emulatoren klappen.



joa, cd hab ich drin, aufs setup doppelt geklickt, aber dann ging nur kurz n dos-fenster auf, das sich gleich wieder schließt und ich warte vergebens darauf, dass sich was tut...wie lang ist bei dir eine "lange weile"?!


----------



## Goddess (1. Juli 2006)

jonny am 30.06.2006 23:38 schrieb:
			
		

> joa, cd hab ich drin, aufs setup doppelt geklickt, aber dann ging nur kurz n dos-fenster auf, das sich gleich wieder schließt und ich warte vergebens darauf, dass sich was tut...wie lang ist bei dir eine "lange weile"?!



Hast Du auf die "Setup.exe" geklickt, oder die "Install.exe"? Nur bei doppeltem klicken auf die "Install.exe" erscheint kurz dieses DOS-Fenster, und schliesst sich auch gleich wieder. _Was nicht zu sehn ist, das ist der "Runtime Error 200"._ Im Fall meines ersten Installations-Versuchs bedeutete "lange weile" das ich, nach dem ich auf die "Setup.exe" doppelt geklickt habe, etwa 8 bis 10  Minuten warten musste, bevor das Setup anfing, und das Spiel installiert wurde.


----------



## jonny (1. Juli 2006)

Goddess am 01.07.2006 12:22 schrieb:
			
		

> jonny am 30.06.2006 23:38 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




ja, ich hab auf die install.exe geklickt, aber ich hab auf meiner cd gar keine setup.exe...!


----------



## taui78 (11. Juli 2006)

Moins!

-
Edit: sorry, mit Hattrick von software 2000 verwechselt (dieser läuft aber unter WinXP)
-

Für die .adf-Datei, brauchst Du einen Amiga-Emulator
z.B. WinUAE ( http://www.amiga-island.de/ ) und damit der überhaubt läuft, eine Kick.rom! 
Diese sind leider noch nicht "Freeware" warum auch immer.


Gruss


----------



## Goddess (12. Juli 2006)

taui78 am 11.07.2006 00:39 schrieb:
			
		

> Moins!
> 
> -
> Edit: sorry, mit Hattrick von software 2000 verwechselt (dieser läuft aber unter WinXP)
> ...


Hattrick! läuft inzwischen auch beim Themen-Ersteller wie ich "aus erster Hand" erfahren habe. Ich bin mir nicht ganz sicher, wie es sich mit "kick.roms'" verhält. Ich glaube aber gelesen zu haben, das es illegal ist, oder sich ein Benutzer in einer "rechtlichen Grauzone bewegt".


----------



## taui78 (18. Juli 2006)

Goddess am 12.07.2006 20:40 schrieb:
			
		

> Hattrick! läuft inzwischen auch beim Themen-Ersteller wie ich "aus erster Hand" erfahren habe. Ich bin mir nicht ganz sicher, wie es sich mit "kick.roms'" verhält. Ich glaube aber gelesen zu haben, das es illegal ist, oder sich ein Benutzer in einer "rechtlichen Grauzone bewegt".



Das was Du meinst ist ganz bestimmt illegal und keine "Grauzone".
Es sind auch eine Reihe von Spielen und Programmen noch nicht Freeware.
Jene und auch die Kick.rom's, kann man natürlich auch käuflich erwerben(PC vers.) 
Wer sich noch zu den glücklichen Amiga-besitzern zählt, kann ausserdem die Datein über ein serielles Kabel auf den PC übertragen.
Es muss also nicht immer gleich alles so "Grau" sein, der Amiga natürlich schon


----------



## Goddess (18. Juli 2006)

taui78 am 18.07.2006 21:36 schrieb:
			
		

> Goddess am 12.07.2006 20:40 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Natürlich hast Du vollkommen recht! Nicht alles muss gleich illegal sein, und ich bezweifle auch nicht, das es, wie von Dir beschrieben, auch legale Wege gibt, an diese "kick.rom" Dateien zu gelangen. Ich "unterstelle" auch niemandem von vorne herein etwas illegales, oder etwas verbotenes, zu tun. Solche "Unterstellungen" sind in vielen Fällen einfach nicht "haltbar" oder zu beweisen. _Mit solchen Dingen gehe ich immer ganz besonders vorsichtig um! Und wenn mir etwas nicht klar ist, so wie hier, dann schreibe ich das auch so._


----------

